# Problema: Multisim 12, Osciloscopio VS Analisis Transiente



## KarlosDC23 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hola compañeros.

Ultimamente he estado simulando con el programa Multisim v12 y me ha ido bien, excepto en esta ocasión. He querido graficar la señal de salida de un generador de onda triangular usando un Amplificador Operacional 741, sin embargo en el osciloscopio no veo ninguna señal periódica, solo 6 Volts.

Por otro lado, cuando hago el Analisis Transitorio (barra de herramientas: Simular/Análisis/...) y dejo las condiciones iniciales en 0, puedo ver perfectamente la salida triangular. 

Pregunta: ¿Por qué el osciloscopio no grafica bien, pero el Analizador Transitorio si? ¿Será por que el Osciloscopio de Multisim solo grafica señales forzantes? He probado el programa con diodos, SCR, triacs y ha funcionado bien (dentro de ciertos valores).

Las imágenes:

a) Circuito Oscilador:







Señal a la salida del Osciloscopio:






Señal que muestra el Analizador Transitorio:






Saludos.


----------



## YORMAN GODOY (Jul 1, 2015)

mi pana puede que el problema sea la velocidad de procesamiento de tu computadora, en la configuración del multisim cambia la velocidad de simulación, es decir simula mas lento. Espero eso te ayude!


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Jul 2, 2015)

YORMAN GODOY dijo:


> mi pana puede que el problema sea la velocidad de procesamiento de tu computadora, en la configuración del multisim cambia la velocidad de simulación, es decir simula mas lento. Espero eso te ayude!



Hola YORMAN.

Sabes como configurar la velocidad de simulación en el Multisim v12 ?


----------

